# Baptism with a Head Covering?



## Kaalvenist (Apr 6, 2012)

My wife and I are convinced that women are to wear head coverings in public worship, as per 1 Corinthians 11:1-16. Several months after our first daughter was baptized, we came to the conclusion that there was no warrant to suppose that it would not apply to females of all ages (including our baby girls), as well.

So now, our second daughter will be baptized this coming Sabbath. Should she be baptized with the head covering on? Or should we take it off immediately before she is baptized? The pastor who will be performing the baptism (who also believes as we do regarding head coverings) thinks that it would be more proper to remove it for the baptism. --- I'm not in a denomination that requires women to wear a head covering, and so have never seen this even posed as a question.

What's your take? (And please do not derail this thread into discussions on the validity of infant baptism, or whether our daughter ought to wear a head covering in worship; those are assumed principles in this question.)


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 6, 2012)

If you believe that Scripture commands your infant daughter to wear a headcovering in worship, then since the baptism she is receiving is during the worship service then I see no justification at all for removing it for convenience's sake. I would think, according to your view, that it would be a sin to remove it for any reason.


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2012)

I suggest you yield to your Pastor.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 6, 2012)

The main purpose behind the head covering is to show that we are under authority, is it not? By following your pastor's suggestion, you yield to authority not just symbolically, but in actual practice.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 6, 2012)

We removed Grace's covering for her baptism. It never occurred to me to leave her in a soaked covering. As far as whether it's a sin to take it off, she used to take it off all the time---she's a kid. At two, she's pretty accustomed to it now and will even go get it before we leave for church.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 6, 2012)

It would seem best to go with the administering Pastor's preference.
Let all things be done decently and in order, God has placed authority in the offices.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 6, 2012)

Do other women adults who wear headcoverings get baptized with the headcoverings on? I don't see a problem with the headcovering being on while the baptism is taken place. But I would think that the headcovering wouldn't symbolize the cleansing of the individual before God. There is one mediator between God and man. Baptism is a sign and seal of the covenant between the individual and God and their admittance into the Covenant community. It would seem that the other authority the headcovering symbolizes comes because of the baptism. In other words it follows. But I am just thinking out loud. For Baptism I would leave the headcovering off.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Apr 6, 2012)

I should clarify, the minister who will be baptizing my daughter is not my pastor. Our church has been without a pastor for nearly two years; the administering pastor was just ordained last Friday, and installed as pastor of our congregation in Southfield. There is a fair amount of leeway between his preferences and mine, I think.


----------



## Tim (Apr 6, 2012)

Sean have you found anything at all in historical writings? I have been trying to think of what principles should be applied in this situation....


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 6, 2012)

I too believe in women covering their heads in public worship. And though I don't believe in the baptism of infants, I would think briefly removing the covering for practical reasons to be no violation of the biblical principle of headcovering. To say otherwise would seem to me straining at a gnat.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kaalvenist said:


> was just ordained last Friday, and installed as pastor of our congregation in Southfield.



But, he is still your Pastor, appointed as God's authority, duly ordained (and installed). His preference or administration is not dependent on how long he has been such, it is based on his being duly received as authority by the congregation. (Presbyterian polity).


----------



## Sgt Grit (Apr 6, 2012)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I too believe in women covering their heads in public worship. And though I don't believe in the baptism of infants, I would think briefly removing the covering for practical reasons to be no violation of the biblical principle of headcovering. To say otherwise would seem to me straining at gnat.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 6, 2012)

Baptism signifies Christ's dealings with the individual soul independent of human relations. God deals with souls at the highest level as individuals. In this sense men and women and children, are equal before God, and many women and children outstrip many men in progress in the Christian life.



> There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus. (Gal 3:28)



You might find yourself straining out a gnat in keeping your baby's bonnet on at her baptism, while camels can sometimes be neglected when our eyes are filled with gnats, although that may not be the case with yourself.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Apr 6, 2012)

Scott1 said:


> Kaalvenist said:
> 
> 
> > was just ordained last Friday, and installed as pastor of our congregation in Southfield.
> ...


Again, he is not my pastor. I am a member of the Grand Rapids congregation; he pastors the Southfield congregation. I am under my church session, of which he is not a member. --- That is not saying anything against him; I consider him a good friend, and would have loved it if our church had called him.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 6, 2012)

Since being baptized with a head covering on might prevent water from being applied to the head, and since it is the child, not the cloth, that is presented for baptism, its removal before you are called to the front to present the child seems like the most prudent course to me.

Congratulations, by the way! I always find the baptism of a child to be a happy occasion.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree with Ruben.


----------



## TexanRose (Apr 9, 2012)

In our denomination baby girls generally wear head coverings. From what I've seen, the head covering is pushed back just before the baptism. Since baby's head is resting on daddy's arm, the hat doesn't fall. After the baptism is over, daddy pulls the head covering forward again to its usual position.

In a recent adult baptism, the woman being baptized tipped her hat back and held it there, the water was applied, and she put her hat forward again.


----------

